# Stratum for carpeting plants



## WZ9V (Aug 15, 2013)

I do know it was a major pain trying to get my tissue culture to stay in the Fluval Stratum when I got home today. Time will tell if they stay there. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Landonjc1 (Jan 9, 2019)

Well I hate to hear that. Just when I thought I had everything planned out, now I may reconsider the Stratum.


----------



## WZ9V (Aug 15, 2013)

I found the Monte Carlo hard to plant in Stratum without using some stainless steel wire to hold it down. I had better luck with Cryptocoryne Parva and S Repens but slightest bump and it comes loose again. Hoping it will be a bit better once it roots.


----------



## MSaxen (Mar 5, 2019)

I have Stratum in a tank with Crypt Parva and Cory cats. Bad combo IMO. Just like @WZ9V said, they uproot very easily. I am actually cruising the substrate section looking for an alternative. I was thinking about Eco-Complete, but have not pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## FishRFriendz (Dec 21, 2016)

I didn't have any problems with planting in stratum topped with black diamond blasting sand. The sand is now settling to the bottom when I remove any plants with their roots but plants held down fine from the initial planting till they rooted, even the monte carlo.


----------



## WZ9V (Aug 15, 2013)

What did you end up going with? I took a break since my tanks had a meltdown but want to get them restarted.





MSaxen said:


> I have Stratum in a tank with Crypt Parva and Cory cats. Bad combo IMO. Just like @*WZ9V* said, they uproot very easily. I am actually cruising the substrate section looking for an alternative. I was thinking about Eco-Complete, but have not pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## MSaxen (Mar 5, 2019)

I went with BDBS and havent looked back. my parva died out, probably because of low light and no [email protected], but dwarf sage has spread like wild fire. I have BDBS in all 3 of my planted tanks and love it.


----------

